# Apple & Pear scab treatment research? Organic solution?



## St. John (Oct 30, 2012)

I am starting to research good (organic) solutions to apple and pear scab. I have some on my pear trees and a client with several as well.

Live in the Pacific NW (Washington).

Anyone have any first hand experience with good solutions that could be applied low tech (back pack sprayer or hose attachment)?

Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## ATH (Oct 30, 2012)

While Argifos is technically not labeled "organic" is is just phosphorous. I would be interested in seeing some published research, I could not find any. I spoke with one of Ohio State's fruit disease researchers. He said there is some "unofficial" research out there that has shown good results one year and not others for no apparent reason...so it seems too inconsistent to say it works. I have, however, spoke with other arborists that seem very pleased with results of applying Agrifos before bud break as a bark spray. It can also be sprayed as a foliar spray.


----------



## Andreu (Nov 28, 2012)

I heard about apple and pear benefits but i have seen these benefits with this post. This research is superb and i really appreciate your post. Thanks for sharing and informing everyone about this new research.


----------



## Ed Roland (Nov 28, 2012)

Neem oil is a an organic fungicide labeled for control of scab. Low toxicity @ catagory 3. Carries a "warning" signal word. Combined with pruning and sanitation you may have good efficacy.

Worth looking @


----------



## ch woodchuck (Nov 28, 2012)

Might try bonide copper fungicide.It is approved for organic gardens.I use it on my fruit trees,and have decent success.I also keep the area under/around the trees clear of dead/diseased leaves,makes a difference.


----------

